
The Coming Privacy Panic - salar
http://bryce.vc/post/6514946956/the-coming-privacy-panic
======
motters
People seem to have been predicting a "digital pearl harbour" for over a
decade now. I think such a thing might only be possible if most computing
moves into "the cloud" and cloud systems become highly homogenized, such that
a single exploit could affect many systems in a single catastrophic event.

In terms of privacy I think the biggest threat is likely to come from
governments, because if people's entire private lives exist online then there
will always be the temptation to want access to more and more of that in order
to optimise public services, carry out automatic policing and issuing of
fines, censor individuals, monitor protest groups and so on. It seems unlikely
that in a world of ubiquitous information governments will remain content with
the occasional census data which they obtain.

------
panacea
So according to this guy 'the next Pearl Harbor we confront will be a
cyberattack that cripples America’s electrical grid and its security and
financial systems', but he's not sure yet what the investment angle is?
Douche.

~~~
hassy
He wants to put his money where his mouth is. What's wrong with that?

------
Joakal
Password managers, social aggregators, etc. What other solutions to privacy
are there?

~~~
spot
Security in general including ChromeOS. It has security built in from the
ground up, it's not just leaving out everything but the browser.

~~~
codeup
We're talking about privacy here. ChromeOS is a ridiculous suggestion.

